# Torque wrench recommendation?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

For all-around wrenching use - adjusting levers/stems/bars/seat etc on carbon frame bike.

Seems like Park TW-5 would fit the bill, no?

TW-5:

Ratcheting ¼” drive with 3/8” adaptor
Dial-adjust system allows desired torque setting to be preset.
3-15 Newton Meter range (26-132 Inch Pounds)
Adjustable to 0.4 Nm increments
Conversion scale on tool body
19.5 cm (7 ½”) length

TW-6

Ratcheting 3/8” drive
Dial-adjust system allows desired torque setting to be preset
10-60 Newton Meter range (88-530 Inch Pounds)
Adjustable to 0.2 Nm increments
38cm (15”) length

Looks like TW-6 is more "heavy duty"? Do I need both?


----------



## nrg4isu (Mar 9, 2010)

Do what I did. Get the TW-5 and ask for the TW-6 for Christmas


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

nrg4isu said:


> Do what I did. Get the TW-5 and ask for the TW-6 for Christmas


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Craftsman has the 1/2" drive and the 3/8" for about $40 on sale. I have the 3/8" and works like a charm.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have the TW2. I like the beam style better. They're sturdier & if you drop them & they get bent you can just bend the indicator back to 0 & you're good to go. The clickers are good and I don't know if they're worth the extra $$. I used my TW2 to assemble my bike 2 years ago, then used it shortly after to make small adjustments to seat height, bar tilt, etc. I haven't touched it since & it's been sitting in my tool box for 2 years. It's your decision.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I use tw5 because seatpost , stem and handlebar max torque for my carbon frame are all under 10N. non-drive DA crank arm bolts are 12-15N if I recall correctly. I do not use torque wrench when I install BB cups. 

Always remember to zero it out after use to keep the wrench accurate.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

I really think having 2 torque wrenches makes more sense.
For working on light weight components especially carbon fiber you need a 1/4 inch drive like the Park TW-1. It's scaled 0 to 60 inch pounds for more accurate measurements. And if you can have only one torque wrench that is what I recommend. Do yourself a favor and don't exceed 44 inch pounds or 5 nm on carbon fiber steer tubes or similar cf parts. Don't ask me how I know.
For bottom brackets, crank bolts, and cassettes you'll need either a 3/8 inch or 1/2 drive TW. I have a 1/2 inch beam Sears torque wrench for those bigger parts and for cars.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a Craftsman ( don't know model as I'm in car) that covers the full range needed for bikes. I think it was around $60 or $70 including bits.


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Park tools


----------



## fretking (Jan 7, 2002)

Yes, you need both. The smaller one won't handle crankset torque values, the larger doesn't have the finesse required for smaller carbon components.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Buy the TW-6 and ask for this for Christmas: Giustaforza II Professional Ratchet Torque Wrench Kit

Effetto GiustaforzaII T/Wrench | 2 - 16 Basic (Inc Bits)

As noted above, they both have their place in your tool bag.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

Depending your needs ritchey makes a neato little tool, the torqkey. It is a single setting torque wrench suitable for stems, bars and posts at 5 nm. It does my carbon needs. I still get my vumaquad torqued at the lbs as its a pita. 

Ritchey Logic -


----------



## Squint (Jan 22, 2004)

voodooguy said:


> Buy the TW-6 and ask for this for Christmas: Giustaforza II Professional Ratchet Torque Wrench Kit


People have broken parts when that wrench failed to click. But how could that be, it has such glowing reviews? Wait, all those reviews were paid for by the manufacturer in some manner.

For that much money you could get a nice dial or electronic torque wrench that will work much better. It won't be as cutesy though.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

fretking said:


> Yes, you need both. The smaller one won't handle crankset torque values, the larger doesn't have the finesse required for smaller carbon components.


+1 
I'd get the park TW-5 for the smaller stuff where fretking points out you need the "finesse " . You might consider a simple beam type 3/8 drive for the larger stuff like crank pinch bolts, etc. My guess is you would use the TW-5 much more often as well.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

kreger said:


> Depending your needs ritchey makes a neato little tool, the torqkey. It is a single setting torque wrench suitable for stems, bars and posts at 5 nm. It does my carbon needs. I still get my vumaquad torqued at the lbs as its a pita.
> 
> Ritchey Logic -


+1. The Ritchey Torqkey works like a charm and fits in the palm of you hand  I also have two Craftsmen models. One for inch pounds and one for foot pounds. Good products for reasonable prices. Just returned my 15 year old foot pound model (it broke) and they handed me a new one without a question. My kind of company. :thumbsup:


----------

